
Is it even possible to lose weight? - arshadgc
http://power20method.com/is-it-possible-to-lose-weight/
======
skorecky
Losing weight is easy. Diet and Exercise is all it really does take (Yes, I've
done it.) I'm now a personal trainer and powerlifter.

The problem is a few things:

1) We encourage people to be overweight. You see all the time on facebook and
advertising "Fat is beautiful" or "You're perfect the way you are". Sure be
happy with yourself but that doesn't mean you're healthy.

2) The food we eat with out even thinking are full of empty calories. Snack
food, soda, etc. All lead to over eating, filling unsatisfied which leads to
more eating.

3) Everyone is so "busy" with everything in their lives that can't imagine
spending 30 minutes to an hour at the gym every other day. Cut out an hour of
TV, Leave work a little earlier (you're probably over working) and do some
good for yourself.

4) These fad diets, fake pills and other bullshit don't work. People want
something that works instantly. Doesn't work, you need to put in the effort.

You can blame genetics or whatever you want, but unless you really try and
give it 100% you won't see results. Yes, it will take longer than a couple
days.

